# 173d Abn Brigade in Afghanistan



## tomahawk6 (26 Nov 2007)

A few pictures of the 173d Abn Brigade in Afghanistan.











A paratrooper scans the low ground while providing security for a convoy passing through the mountains of Paktika province, Afghanistan, Nov. 10, 2007. The soldier is assigned to the 173rd Airborne Brigade Combat Team's 1st Battalion, 503rd Infantry Regiment.


----------



## Good2Golf (26 Nov 2007)

Cool pictures, T6!

G2G


----------



## tomahawk6 (26 Nov 2007)

A convoy of paratroopers leaves Zerok Combat Outpost to Forward Operating Base Orgun-E, going through Ambush Alley in Paktika Province, Afghanistan, Nov. 6, 2007. The soldiers are assigned to 173rd Airborne Brigade Combat Team's Headquarters and Headquarters Company, 1st Battalion, 503rd Infantry Regiment.


----------



## Sig_Des (26 Nov 2007)

Very cool pics indeed T-6. Is that a 20 rd mag in the 2nd pics M4 shot? Didn't realise they still used that


----------



## tomahawk6 (26 Nov 2007)

Yes it is a 20 rd magazine. Probably personal preference.


----------



## daftandbarmy (27 Nov 2007)

Is that a Skyvan being used to airdrop freight?


----------



## Sig_Des (27 Nov 2007)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> Yes it is a 20 rd magazine. Probably personal preference.



Seen. Thank you.


----------



## Rayman (27 Nov 2007)

Question T-6, would those EROC vehicles be engineers escorting the infantry or do the infantry guys use those as well over there?


----------



## tomahawk6 (27 Nov 2007)

Rayman in the first picture the infantry were escorting an engineer route clearance team. The airdrop aircraft looked to me like the Sherpa which is in the National Guard inventory and will be replaced by the Spartan C-27 [if everything stays on track].

http://www.globalsecurity.org/military/systems/aircraft/c-23-pics.htm


----------



## Jammer (27 Nov 2007)

The A/C in the drop pic is a CASA 212. IIRC it is a contract ship from Blackwater flying out of Bagram.
One of them crashed earlier this year (it may in fact be the same A/C), after flying a non planned route into a cliff.


----------



## tomahawk6 (27 Nov 2007)

Thanks for the aircraft ID. Once I saw it wasnt a Sherpa I was stumped as there arent alot of these type aircraft flown by the Army or USAF.


----------



## karl28 (27 Nov 2007)

tomahawk6  

Thank you for sharing those pics there great buy the way .


----------

